# Eclipse Rich Client Plattform DRINGEND HILFE GESUCHT



## Tr1aler (13. Aug 2007)

hallo, 
wir haben als Prüfungsprojekt für unsere Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker die Aufgabe ein Rich Client Plattform Update- und Hilfeplugin als Beispielimplementierung zu entwickeln. Unser Problem ist nun, WIR HABEN KEINE AHNUNG VON RCP.
Im Internet gibt es seeehr wenig Infos darüber und die Meinungen darüber teilen sich auch.

Zu unserer Situation:
3 Leute zu 2 Bücher und keine Ansprechpartner mit Fachwissen in dem Bereich.

Kurz gesagt es sieht sehr schlecht für unsere Prüfung aus...

Normale Java-Kenntnisse sind vorhanden (meistens Arbeit mit Swing und auch SWT)


Unser Anliegen wäre nun, ein paar Tipps oder Links zu hilfreichen Tutorials und Seiten.
Es ist uns sehr wichtig und wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe, nicht zu vergessen
ES IST UNSER ABSCHLUSSPROJEKT FÜR DIE IHK


Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

Bei euch arbeiten mehrere Azubis an EINEM Abschlussprojekt? :shock: wie geht denn das?


----------



## Tr1aler (13. Aug 2007)

das Hilfeplugin sollen 2 Leute umsetzen, da es so umfangreich seien soll und einer sitzt an dem Updateplugin. Wir sollen es uns so aufteilen, dass jeder seinen Teil für die Prüfung hat und den einzeln vorstellen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2007)

Die normale Eclipse Help und der Update Manager?
Dafür braucht ihr grob geschätzt 2 Stunden  :autsch:


----------



## Tr1aler (13. Aug 2007)

wenns so wäre wär es schön. kennst du irgendwelche tutorials etc. wo wir uns mal da rein arbeiten können oder kannst du uns beschreiben wie das so funzt? wenn man davor nur normale java applications geschrieben hat ist rcp zuviel input für uns, da uns keiner der mitarbeiter hier fachlich weiterhelfen kann


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

also ich habe davon auch keine Ahnung, wäre toll wenn ich das in zwei Stunden könnte  ,
gibts einen Startpunkt?


----------



## FelixB (13. Aug 2007)

1) die Eclipse-Hilfe

2) Foren: 
http://eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/f18121.html
http://www.eclipseproject.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=8


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2007)

Für die Update-Site wird sogar ein Cheat Sheet mitgeliefert.
Wie man ein Help PlugIn erstellt ist leicht aus der Eclipse Hilfe zu ersehen.
Eclipse Help ist tatsächlich *noch* einfacher als Java Help.
Wie gesagt, alles in allem 2 Stunden (und dann den HTML Content für die Hilfe einfügen).
Wenn ihr das nicht erst lernen müsstet würdet ihr nur 15 Minuten benötigen.

Und das wollt ihr ernsthaft als 3 Mann Projekt verkaufen?

EDIT:
falls dir Cheat Sheet nichts sagt:
Help -> Cheat Sheets -> Plug-in Development -> creating an Eclipse PlugIn
Da ist ein Cheat Sheet für die Update-Site dabei.


----------



## Tr1aler (14. Aug 2007)

WIR wollen das garnich verkaufen, wirhaben garkeine Lust auf dieses Projekt aber wir "müssen" es machen... entweder das oder wir dürfen jeder eine VB Projekt machen und das is indirekter Zwang^^... Wir hatten schon ein anderens in SWT, was uns dann aber wieder "weggenommen" wurde... Danke schonmal für dich Hilfe. Wir hoffen auf das beste


----------



## The_S (14. Aug 2007)

Ich kenn mich damit auch nicht aus, aber wenn Wildcard 2 Stunden aufwand inkl. Einarbeitungszeit schätzt, dann werden das wohl auch nie im Leben 40 Stunden für jeden (die, wie gesagt für ein Abschlussprojekt zum FI/AE notwendig sein sollten). Da würde ich persönlich dann doch lieber das VB Projekt nehmen. Auch wenns mir nicht so passen würde, aber der Abschluss ist das was zählt  .


----------



## Tr1aler (23. Aug 2007)

Hey Leute, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem RCP Update Plugin?
Unser Chef meint es gäbe eine Server- und eine Clientvariante zum Updaten. Könnt ihr mir da mal weiterhelfen. Normalerweise werden die Updates einfach auf den Server geladen (per FTP Programm) und der Client guckt z.B. beim Start ob neue Updates verfügbar sind und läd sich diese herunter, oder?
Ich versteh nicht genau was er von mir will, denn ich bau ihm kein FTP-Programm


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

http://help.eclipse.org/help32/inde...s/project_wizards/new_update_site_project.htm


----------



## RCP (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo, hier vllt zwei hilfreiche Links:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2005/08/einfach_einstecken

http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2005/10/erstkontakt_mit_dem_user


----------



## vogella (16. Sep 2007)

Hallo Tr1aler,

falls die Frage mit dem Hilfe Plug-in (und wahrscheinlich die Integration in eine RCP Applikation) noch aktuell ist, findest Du hier eine Schritt für Schritt Beschreibung (auf Englisch).

Help for Eclipse RCP

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Tr1aler (19. Sep 2007)

Danke für die momentanen Antworten. Kann mir irgendjemand intensiv bei der Verwendung von Extension Points und Extensions helfen. Ich muss diese Technik in einem Projekt verwenden, aber verstehe es nicht. Die Logik dahinter verstehe ich aber ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung in welchen Klassen ich welchen Code einfügen muss bzw. wo ich bestimmte Extensions deklarieren muss etc.
Bräuchte dringend Hilfe, am besten hier im Forum per Mail oder per MSN/ICQ (trialer1@freenet.de / 266388007).


Ich würde mich über jede Art von Hilfe freuen.


PS.: Das Projekt muss in ein paar Wochen fertig sein und ich müsste am besten bis Anfang nächster Woche wissen wie ich Extensions und Extension Points richtig einsetze.


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## vogella (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

Beispiel für den Einsatz von Extensions findest Du z.B. hier: 

Eclipse RCP Introduction

Da in Eclipse alles eine Extension ist, ist Deine Anfrage sehr generisch. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Tr1aler (19. Sep 2007)

danke für die antwort aber so ich wie ich das gesehen habe wird da ja nur beschrieben wie man sie verwendet bzw neue extensions aus templates erstellt. ich möchte gerne extensions mit von mir erstellen objekten erstellen. aber ich blicke da nicht durch.

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2007)

Einfach in der Plugin.xml auf den Tab für Exntension Points gehen, da kannst du dann ein Schema anlegen.


----------

